
Apple to automatically cram macOS Sierra into Macs – 'cos that worked for Win 10 - walterbell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/03/apple_automatic_installs_of_macos_sierra/
======
Zhenya
"to Mac owners who have the "automatic update" function enabled."

so not the same at all...

------
jrnichols
This is not even like Windows 10 at all.

------
KiDD
This is a poor article....

